# Cloudy water still?!



## Zooz (Feb 23, 2011)

Water is cloudy even after 2 weeks. Ive done 2 water changes about 20% each since and there about 20 cardinal tetra's in there now. Any ideas what is causing this and how to solve the problem?


----------



## Zooz (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## 5318008 (Dec 11, 2010)

Looks like the substrate's the cause to me but usually it should clear up pretty quickly.

Maybe try using filter floss? If it still doesn't work then try carbon or purigen.


----------



## Zooz (Feb 23, 2011)

ive changed the filter floss each water change. Carbon is 2 weeks new when i bought the filter new. I dont think its particles suspended in the water column


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Try some Cystal Clear from Wal Mart it works pretty good and is cheap.NIce Tank


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

How long has the tank been set up? I've had inexplicable cloudiness in my shrimp tanks, and it usually clears up eventually.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

did you test the water? if all results are 0, then maybe just scrub the glass and the transparent plastic where the light sits.


----------



## Zooz (Feb 23, 2011)

The hair algae is pretty much gone now but it is still attached to the plants and is a grey/brown look to it. I added 9 amano shrimp but I dont see them around and dont see any dead bodies :s. And the water is even more cloudy than before even after mass water changed and a 3 days black out. Cloudy with a slight green tint. Not sure if that is from the colour of than plants reflecting from the light or the water is actually green. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Zooz said:


> The hair algae is pretty much gone now but it is still attached to the plants and is a grey/brown look to it. I added 9 amano shrimp but I dont see them around and dont see any dead bodies :s. And the water is even more cloudy than before even after mass water changed and a 3 days black out. Cloudy with a slight green tint. Not sure if that is from the colour of than plants reflecting from the light or the water is actually green. Any help would be appreciated.


Sounds like you have green water algae.

How long has this tank been set up?

What are the water test results?

Algae outbreaks are common in newly set up tanks.


----------



## Zooz (Feb 23, 2011)

Tank has been set up for about 3-4 weeks.

Havent test the water, will do tonight when I go to the LFS.

Why cant I see any of the new shrimps I added?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

If the tanks only been up for 3-4 weeks and you're changing out the filter material completely with water changes, you're probably not cycled...


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Your tank is not yet fully cycled. You need to be very patient when you setup a new tank because it takes a very long time for the cycle to complete. And the more you tinker with it the longer it'll take or you might have to start all over again. 

I recently set up a new 65 gallon tank and the water looked like that for the first 2 weeks and then I decided to move some of the media from one of my other canister filters into the one on this tank and the next day I couldn't believe how crystal clear the water was. 

If you can get some filter media from another hobbiest that you know has a healthy tank, do it.
--
Paul


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Zooz said:


> Tank has been set up for about 3-4 weeks.
> 
> Havent test the water, will do tonight when I go to the LFS.
> 
> Why cant I see any of the new shrimps I added?


Your shrimps might be hiding, or they might be dead.

3-4 weeks means the tank is still going through cycling. If you're not familiar with the nitrogen cycle, you should look it up on google.

The good thing is that you have plants, but I'm not sure if there are enough of them to support 20 cardinals.

Here's what I would do:

1) Get a test kit ASAP. You need to know your water parameters in order to know what's wrong with it.

2) Stop feeding for a few days (your fish will be fine), and do daily water changes (20% or more).

Check your plants for algae growth: usually green water doesn't happen alone. If your plants have algae growing on their leaves, then your plants might start dying.


----------



## Zooz (Feb 23, 2011)

I have been only changing the filter floss.

I will not change the filter media and do daily water changes. I am not sure for how many days though?

Should I leave lights on and CO2 on?

Anyone have some old media I can pick up?!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Is there anyway for the shrimp to get into those pipes sometimes mine get in the top of the filter my vampire shrimp go in and out of my intakes in my underground filter. If you can take a jar of water out and see if its clear or green.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I've also read that amano shrimps will try to leave the tank if they don't like the water conditions. Try checking around the tank to see if any tried to escape.


----------



## Zooz (Feb 23, 2011)

Ammonia, Nitrite and Nitrate were 0 and pH is 6.8.


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

I had my tank cloudy for almost a month right when I set it up.
Give it more time to adjust and it will become clear.
It does sound as though your tank is not cycled and that could very well be the cause of it.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

It doesn't even sound like your tank is cycled at all. Try reading through some of the stickies to understand more about caring for fish.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm a little confused how ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate can ALL be at 0 when there are living fish in the tank, and when I've always tested Toronto water to have 5ppm nitrates straight out of the tap? Are you using liquid tests or strip tests? How old is the test kit? Could you perhaps take a water sample to the store and ask them to test it for the purpose of verifying any accuracy in your test kit?

You say you're only removing filter floss. What other media do you have in there?

I agree that it sounds like your tank might not be fully cycled, and with test readings of 0 all across I would be hesitant to trust the test. 

Green water is another possibility.

Since I see that you're running CO2 could you perhaps give details on how much and what type of lighting you're using? How long you're leaving the lights on for? Fertilization routine?


----------

